# M9A3 with fiber optic sights installed



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I asked WAL (member at the Beretta Forum who does Beretta gunsmithing) to install fiber optics on my M9A3 recently. I was never into them for years, but then got hooked when I started buying Performance Center Shields in the summer of 2021. 










I've been having issues seeing the white ring around the tritium on my sights when shooting at my indoor range. I'm almost 50, and it's been effecting my shooting. With fiber optics, I can shoot like I used to be able to. They really make a HUGE difference.



















My group size is much smaller now. I took the M9A3 out to the range yesterday. VERY big difference. I'm really loving this gun again. I had been shooting bigger groups with it the past 2 years, and I couldn't understand why. Problem solved. 










I went with the same color combo that my Performance Center Shields have. I like that combo. Also, I've found that the green is easier for me to see in lower light, so I want that color on the front sight.










So, now I am a happy camper. Once I get my 2nd Combat Master back from Taran Tactical, I'll have 5 handguns with fiber optics now 

I went with WAL because all the rear fiber optic sights for Berettas seem to hang off the rear of the gun, like the adjustable sight does WAL will chop up the existing night sights, and he doesn't move them on the slide either.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know if they make these for the Beretta? They're probably too long. They're a combination of tritium night sight and fiber optics. I've installed them on some of my Glocks. But you might want to consider them for you Taran Tactical pistols? Although the front sight would probably extend into the cut out at the top of the slide by maybe 1/4 inch?

Those Taran's are awesome looking guns, I'm envious. I wish that you could just buy one instead of having to wait so long. I give you a lot of credit for that.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Very nice! I have new fiber optics on my PC9 carbine in the same red rear, green front sight and it just makes it a better gun for me.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> I don't know if they make these for the Beretta? They're probably too long. They're a combination of tritium night sight and fiber optics. I've installed them on some of my Glocks. But you might want to consider them for you Taran Tactical pistols? Although the front sight would probably extend into the cut out at the top of the slide by maybe 1/4 inch?
> 
> Those Taran's are awesome looking guns, I'm envious. I wish that you could just buy one instead of having to wait so long. I give you a lot of credit for that.
> 
> View attachment 20548


Yea, I don't think they make those for the Beretta. I went looking at all the fiber optic sights for the Beretta, and couldn't find a rear sight that I liked. Then, I saw that WAL would do this mod. It wasn't much more than relamping the tritium anyway, and I've had this M9A3 almost 7 years. Figured I'd just do this, and I am happy I did.

Yea, the waiting on the Combat Master does suck - over a year. But the rare occasion you find one for sale, vendors charge $1k or more over the price of doing it yourself and waiting. It's crazy. 

As for the combat master sights - I'm gonna leave them "as is." Front fiber optic and rear all black. I considered changing the sights, but decided to leave them as is.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shipwreck said:


> Yea, I don't think they make those for the Beretta. I went looking at all the fiber optic sights for the Beretta, and couldn't find a rear sight that I liked. Then, I saw that WAL would do this mod. It wasn't much more than relamping the tritium anyway, and I've had this M9A3 almost 7 years. Figured I'd just do this, and I am happy I did.
> 
> Yea, the waiting on the Combat Master does suck - over a year. *But the rare occasion you find one for sale, vendors charge $1k or more over the price of doing it yourself and waiting.* It's crazy.
> 
> As for the combat master sights - I'm gonna leave them "as is." Front fiber optic and rear all black. I considered changing the sights, but decided to leave them as is.


Supply and demand, my friend. A lot of people wouldn't want to wait and would pay the $1k or more. Other than pictures, I've yet to see one anywhere. I've done a lot of work on guns and can appreciate the work that goes into a fine custom gun. It's like that with cars too. Except with cars unless it's the right car at the right time you may not ever get your money back. I restored my cars for myself and because I like the one's that I restored. I never had and have no plans of ever selling them. You got yourself a good deal and was worth the wait. 

I didn't think that those Tritium/fiber optic sights would work on a Beretta. There's not enough room at the front/top of the slide and the rear sight wouldn't clear the firing pin block.

Well you can always change the sights on the Combat Master in the future if you so desire. I have mixed feelings regarding night sights. Sometimes the dots seem to dance around in the dark as you're trying to zero in on them. Not only that but if it's too dark to see your target and where you're aiming at you really have no business pulling the trigger. However they are great in low light conditions.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

desertman said:


> Not only that but if it's too dark to see your target and where you're aiming at you really have no business pulling the trigger. However they are great in low light conditions.


Yea, I agree with that. 

I also keep night lights all around where I live at, to keep any dark spots to a minimum (if someone was inside where I live at).

A pistol mounted light solves the problem of using fiber optics at night. But, every time I put a light onto a handgun, I eventually take it off. It always throws off the balance of the gun. I even looked at putting my TLR1 back onto that M9A3 today. But, I just prefer the feel of the gun with no light on it.


----------

